# [BiP] Jadzia's Jalopy, it begins :D



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 28, 2012)

So I am finally able to start buying parts for my daughters (Jadzia, 10 y.o. avid D3 player  ) build.  The only thing decided so far is the case and I am welcome to suggestions as to which route to go CPU and GFX wise. 



Since I am only buying a piece or 2 every month, I shall start with the case.  I've decided to go with this: Zalman Z9 mid case http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811235026 .  Im buying it at my local store for $69.99.  I intend to get a PSU next and my budget is $65-90 before taxes. 

The main function of this PC will be for my daughter, Jadzia to do school work on and play some current games at decent settings.  Regardless of what is being done WCG / F@H will be run 24/7 so I would like a decent enough GFX card in the $150 range as well as a decent AMD/Intel CPU in the $150-200 range (this is the most important part for my WCG uses, more cores the better so im open to FX series suggestion).

Again this is a build in progress and the suggestions and decisions will probably change up until the day I go to purchase items.  Any and all feedback and suggestions are welcomed


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 28, 2012)

Maybe if you could swing a used X58 I7-920 combo for 200$ and I have seen some 6950's used for 150$ That would make a great gamer/cruncher mine was putting out over 5K at 4Ghz


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 28, 2012)

Graphics cards i dont mind buying used, but CPU and mobo i really prefer to buy new for warranty purposes and to try to keep with the latest socket.


----------



## NHKS (Sep 28, 2012)

would you like to try the Bitfenix Prodigy? going by recent logs by [H]ardstuff & m1dg3t it seems a very good case(79.99 CA$) for compact builds

as for PSU, some recommendations(in the range of 500-650W):
Seasonic M12II 520W 
PC Power & Cooling Silencer Mk III 500W
Corsair TX650 V2


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 28, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Graphics cards i dont mind buying used, but CPU and mobo i really prefer to buy new for warranty purposes and to try to keep with the latest socket.



Intel and some motherboard manufacturers go by serial number so if the used parts are somewhat new then they can be RMAed by anyone as long as the serial number is still under warranty. I purchased a Asus motherboard off ebay that was conformed dead and RMAed it under the serial number. Got back a fully working replacement.


----------



## m1dg3t (Sep 28, 2012)

w00t^^! I got a mention


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 29, 2012)

So I went with the Zalman Z9 Plus  http://www.zalman.com/eng/product/Product_Read.php?Idx=423     I already have 8GB of Patriot Gamer 2 Ram 1333mhz.  Next up is the PSU on the 20th or 31st of October.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 30, 2012)

I must say the Z9 Plus is a very good case for the price.  1 thing I like is the placement for a SSD:







I also like that it comes with 4 fans pre-installed


----------



## Norton (Sep 30, 2012)

Corsair CX500's are a solid value psu- have been crunching 100% load with one 24/7 for the last 3 months and it barely gets warm (FX-6200 @4.0Ghz) . They go on-sale all of the time so watch the prices for at least a week when you're ready to buy 

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139027


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 30, 2012)

I think im looking in the 550-750w range as my HD 6870 is prolly going to be the long term replacement card for this rig (i may get a budget card to have better than Intel integrated performance).  Im going to be upgrading MY graphics in Jan/Feb.

Maybe a Corsair CX 750 http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=33_442&item_id=052847 ? or what about this semi-modular Topower http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=33_442&item_id=042036 ?

Going to take a few pics of the case at some point


----------



## Norton (Sep 30, 2012)

If you're going into that range then the TX750 is the standard model "good" psu. Many folks here have that model and they should attest to how good/bad it is.

Modular isn't an issue as much anymore as there is usually plenty of room to stash extra wires in most of the cases available today.

It's only $10 more than the CX you posted 
http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=33_441&item_id=036009

*EDIT- sorry- it's the same price! and has a 5yr warranty!!  *


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 30, 2012)

I've also decided FX 6 core or 8 core CPU and prolly this mobo http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=26_335&item_id=042746


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 30, 2012)

Pics of Case and Ram:


----------



## Phusius (Sep 30, 2012)

haha your daughter sounds awesome, you must be very proud xD  has she made any actual $ off the in-game auction house stuff?  or is that still beyond a 10 year olds comprehension, unsure, been a long time since i was 10 lol


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 30, 2012)

she doesnt use either AH, i do that stuff for her atm.  She understands alot about PCs and gaming, she's been watching me all these years so she grasps the concept of building PCs and decision making in the games she plays


----------



## Phusius (Sep 30, 2012)

You should get her Trine and Trine 2 next time they go on sale.  Very vibrant colors and simple yet complex gameplay I think a 10 year old would enjoy.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 30, 2012)

she enjoys alot of my Steam games like Cogs, Crayon Physics Deluexe, etc.  I may buy her GW 2 for her first MMO, it has a more mature crowd than WoW so i wont be worried about chat nonsense.


----------



## Norton (Sep 30, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> I've also decided FX 6 core or 8 core CPU and prolly this mobo http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=26_335&item_id=042746



I would suggest one of these (better power/vrm design) and worth the few extra $$$ 

http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=26_335&item_id=051996

http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=26_335&item_id=039798


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 30, 2012)

Ya, if i DO o/c its only going to be a small bump to 4ghz even, i'll add that to my bookmarks for mobo candidates


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 30, 2012)

I think this is the first time I've heard a build named a _Jalopy_. I like it. Even without the nice rhyme.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 30, 2012)

Why not wait a little bit on the CPU and grab a new FM2 Piledriver chip? Clock for clock they appear to be beating out the Bulldozer units. The video cards you have mentioned support hybrid xfire to help power usage as well.


----------



## Norton (Sep 30, 2012)

cdawall said:


> Why not wait a little bit on the CPU and grab a new FM2 Piledriver chip? Clock for clock they appear to be beating out the Bulldozer units. The video cards you have mentioned support hybrid xfire to help power usage as well.



That's a good idea too. I believe that the release date is 10/2 on those chips so reviews should be available real soon


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 1, 2012)

Well it's not a rhyme rather double J's... ah whatever carry on.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 2, 2012)

cdawall said:


> Why not wait a little bit on the CPU and grab a new FM2 Piledriver chip?



After reading Cadaveca's review, im not overly interested in a 4 core with integrated gfx.  I would much rather have a 6 or 8 core for WCG usage if I went AMD or a quad if I go Intel.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 6, 2012)

So im looking at this board for my daughter http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=970 Extreme3 .  Comments?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 12, 2012)

We'll i've changed my mind, im going Intel for this build for the fact i dont want to spend more money for a gfx card, with a Core i5 3550 i can use the onboard for awhile.

Im looking at these 2 boards:

http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=26_722&item_id=050847

http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=26_722&item_id=047864

Both are Z77.  Any thoughts on which to pick?


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 12, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> So im looking at this board for my daughter http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=970 Extreme3 .  Comments?



A Trinity APU might be more suited able for your needs. Maybe consider something like:
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131882
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113280

Which would be a good starting point. If she needs more power the board does support crossfire so you could either later down the road get a nicer video card or one you could run crossfire with the APU, like this:
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127599



AlienIsGOD said:


> We'll i've changed my mind, im going Intel for this build for the fact i dont want to spend more money for a gfx card, with a Core i5 3550 i can use the onboard for awhile.


That's more of a reason to buy an APU and not go with Intel. The Trinity APU costs 130 CAD and has graphics that are reasonably more powerful than Intels while still being able to run crossfire with certain GPUs. When my daughter gets old enough (shes 7 months, so she has a little ways to go. ) to start using the computer and playing games an APU-like solution is most likely what I would start her out with if I were in your position. AMD might not be the fastest but they know how to play the cost effectiveness game and APUs are quite a bang for your buck.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 12, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> That's more of a reason to buy an APU and not go with Intel. The Trinity APU costs 130 CAD and has graphics that are reasonably more powerful than Intels while still being able to run crossfire with certain GPUs.



The reason im not buying a gfx card off the bat is that I plan to replace my 6870 with a 7870 and drop the 6870 into this build.  As i said before WCG is most important and a 5800K APU doesnt really suit my needs.

Ya the build is for my kid but I intend to use this rig at times too and dont want there to be too much of a drop in perf. compared to my current rig.


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 12, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> The reason im not buying a gfx card off the bat is that I plan to replace my 6870 with a 7870 and drop the 6870 into this build.  As i said before WCG is most important and a 5800K APU doesnt really suit my needs.
> 
> Ya the build is for my kid but I intend to use this rig at times too and dont want there to be too much of a drop in perf. compared to my current rig.



Unless I'm mistaken (and I don't think I am,) you can crunch on the iGPU on Trinity. That's going to give you a lot more PPD than the i3 will. the 7770 and the 6870 both crunching is a lot of PPD if you think about it.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 12, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> That's going to give you a lot more PPD than the i3 will.



*i5* 3550 3.4ghz quad core.  I'd just rather Core i5 over a 5800K APU.  Im used to the performance of the i5 2400 so the 3550 or even 3450 will be just as good and on this rig the CPU can crunch 24/7 as opposed to my main rig that crunches when im not gaming.


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 12, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> *i5* 3550 3.4ghz quad core.  I'd just rather Core i5 over a 5800K APU.  Im used to the performance of the i5 2400 so the 3550 or even 3450 will be just as good and on this rig the CPU can crunch 24/7 as opposed to my main rig that crunches when im not gaming.



You make it sound like the 5800k is significantly slower when it isn't.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 12, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> You make it sound like the 5800k is significantly slower when it isn't.



Its not that at all, im just not familiar with anything AMD since my X2 240   So lets say I consider the 5800K, what motherboard would you suggest? http://www.canadacomputers.com/index.php?cPath=26_1156&bsort=0&brand=0&price=2&location=0  I dont intend to use 2 GFX cards so would an A 75 be a better choice over A 85 ?  I really would like to spend only $100 before taxes.

I really like AsRock, so what about this board http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=26_1156&item_id=053380 ?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 12, 2012)

That ASRock board looks beastly!


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 12, 2012)

It looks reasonable to me.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 12, 2012)

Ok, im going to have them ship one to my location


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 17, 2012)

Looking for recommendations on 1866mhz DDR 3 ram to use with the A10 5800K.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 17, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Looking for recommendations on 1866mhz DDR 3 ram to use with the A10 5800K.



G.SKILL Sniper Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 S...

these look pretty nice and there is a rebate on that... never had problems with gskill too


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 17, 2012)

I only shop at Newegg.ca or Canada Computers   I will look for that kit at the aforementioned places


----------



## cdawall (Oct 17, 2012)

These are what I run. Most people can get them over 2000CL9 without issues.

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820161452&name=Desktop-Memory

:shadedshu All the bad reviews for them are smart people who don't understand not every memory module has an XMP profile...

Here are those G.Skill Sniper's

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231460&Tpk=F3-14900CL9D-8GBSR


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 30, 2012)

So i went a different route   Got an EVGA z77 FTW for $93+ tax.  im thinking a 3570K will fit nicely.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 31, 2012)

can anyone suggest cooling under $40 for a 3570K?  Im looking to overclock to a max of 4ghz.


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 31, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> can anyone suggest cooling under $40 for a 3570K?  Im looking to overclock to a max of 4ghz.



Maybe this? Might be slightly above your price range but should cool it well while doing it quietly. I used to have this cooling a Core 2 Duo E6600 and it did well (and still does, a friend now has it.) I see 4ghz being very realistic with this.
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118003


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 31, 2012)

I was leaning towards the CM Hyper 212 evo.  Price is right and reviews are good too


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 31, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> I was leaning towards the CM Hyper 212 evo.  Price is right and reviews are good too



Plenty of people seem to like it. The Zalman is all copper which is a nice perk. My 9900 cools my SB-E pretty well, so far Zalman has yet to fail me. I've never used a CM cooler so I can't comment on it.


----------



## Norton (Nov 1, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> I was leaning towards the CM Hyper 212 evo.  Price is right and reviews are good too



Grab a Xigmatek Night Hawk- they work great (I have 2 of them) and the Black color will look really sharp on that board 

The Xig Gaia is almost as good and half the price of a Night Hawk (2-3C difference in temps)

Both of these can cool an overclocked Bulldozer so I'm pretty sure they will do fine for your setup


----------



## jgunning (Nov 1, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> I was leaning towards the CM Hyper 212 evo.  Price is right and reviews are good too



+1 for the 212 evo.Have one, love it!best value for money and does a great job! I recommend it.


----------



## Irony (Nov 1, 2012)

Ive got a friend with a 3570k with a hyper 212 plus, it would get up around 82c in prime95 overnight. I also have a friend with a 3570k and a zalman 9900 cooler, and his only gets to like 70. I think the one with the 212 was clocked 600mhz higher though; (4.0ghz and 4.6 ) the zalmans look awesome, but hyper 212s have good bang for buck


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 1, 2012)

Zalman does well for me. It's a little cooler in my office right now putting the ambient temp it at maybe somewhere between 19 and 21 degrees Celsius.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 1, 2012)

would a 2500K be a good choice too?  They are $199 at my computer store and that seems like a better deal than a 3570K for $229.


----------



## Irony (Nov 2, 2012)

Tigerdirect has 3570k for $219. Little difference. Black friday is coming up too, Id wait and see if anything good happens


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 2, 2012)

How does this look?







Keep in mind that the PSU above is going to be powering my current rig and im moving the Corsair HX 1000 over to the Z77 rig along with the HD 6870.


----------



## Irony (Nov 2, 2012)

Lol, i was wondering about the price. Looks pretty good I think


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 2, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> How does this look?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121102/Capture069.gif
> 
> Keep in mind that the PSU above is going to be powering my current rig and im moving the Corsair HX 1000 over to the Z77 rig along with the HD 6870.



The CPU isn't a K edition. I see 3570 with HD 2500 graphics, not the 3570k with HD 4000 Didn't you want to do some overclocking?


----------



## Irony (Nov 2, 2012)

He said about 4ghz


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 2, 2012)

Irony said:


> He said about 4ghz



It sounded like he wanted to get a 3570k, 4ghz is about the max you're going to get with a 3570. It's worth the little extra money to just get the K.


----------



## Irony (Nov 2, 2012)

Its only like another 15 bucks, I'd say its worth it.


----------



## EasyTomatoe (Nov 6, 2012)

agreed go for the K version, as it should be worth it IMO... unless you already bought the entire stuff >.<


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 19, 2012)

so the deal fell through.  Now is a 3570 a better deal @$179 ?  im still cash strapped but should be getting some $$ for Xmas.   the 3570 @ that price is a boxing day special and am wondering if i should act on it.  Im only looking for a clock of 4ghz anyways and i know these non-k chips can go 4 steps above Turbo multi.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 17, 2013)

its been awhile so here's an update.  Grabbing a CM Hyper 212 EVO in a few days and going to purchase a PSU in march while saving along the way for the 3570K.

So the parts list looks like this:

EVGA Z77 FTW E ATX mobo
HD 7870 (6870 is unused atm, but the 7870 will go in this PC)
4GB x2 Mushkin Blackline DDR3
CoolerMaster Hyper 212 EVO

Parts im needing still:

i5 3570K
600watts or more PSU (for the current PC, the 1000w will go in this build)
128 GB SSD (Samsung or Intel)


----------

